# How to install the vmware video card driver on a FreeBSD 8 guest virtual machine?



## rhyous (Jan 29, 2010)

How to install the vmware video card driver on a FreeBSD 8 guest virtual machine?



> Well, I have documentation on how to create a FreeBSD 8 Desktop environment here:
> How to install and configure a FreeBSD 8 Desktop with Xorg and KDE?
> 
> However, if you install FreeBSD as a VMWare guest, you will want to install two additional pieces of software when you are finished:
> ...


----------



## DrJ (Jan 30, 2010)

This may be OT (apologies if it is), but is there a way to get the cursor control to work?  Namely, is there a way to not have to select the VM host or guest through a control sequence, and simply move the cursor to the appropriate window?  I've not found a way to do so with a FreeBSD guest.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 30, 2010)

You have to install the vmware tools/guest additions.  Not sure if they have a FreeBSD 8.x version available or not.


----------



## DrJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I have, but this seems not to work.  Yes, it was on 8.0.  

I should mention that the vmware video driver works well -- resizing and higher resolutions are easy to do.  I have it running on my tablet, where X11 can use the full 1400x1050 resolution available.


----------



## rhyous (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, sorry, I originally planned to put it in one doc, but I was to busy to finish part 2 in the same week.   

I have vmware-tools installed but I need to really test what works and what doesn't.


----------



## rhyous (Jan 30, 2010)

ok, so I wrote part 2 today.

How to install VMWare-tools on FreeBSD 8?

Also, I made a separate post for this here.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10824

It should help you get your mouse grabbing, clip-board synchronizing, autofit guest, etc. working.


----------



## DrJ (Jan 30, 2010)

See my follow-up in that thread.


----------

